# Label nirvana....



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

OK...now WHY didn't I find THIS Web site sooner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.brownkraftlabels.com/items/S ... s/list.htm

 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## krissy (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks for sharing this! i could really use it soon!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jun 30, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks so much for the link!!!!  I hate cutting my labels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

That is a fantastic site , thank you for posting it . Me and label making don't go well together , I have hope now :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## craftydad (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow...great site.

And I've been searching for a nice way to label my soap for a couple weeks now.....this is a huge help!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 15, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  wow! anxiety-free labels!  :shock: 

thanks a bunch for the post!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 15, 2009)

Soapmommie said:
			
		

> OK...now WHY didn't I find THIS Web site sooner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.brownkraftlabels.com/items/S ... s/list.htm
> ...



THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SHARING THAT ONE!!!!!  (Yes, I am yelling, shouting with joy, jumping up and down, right on!!)


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 12, 2009)

I know I'm a bit late on this one, but I'm wondering if anyone actually ended up using these and how they liked them.  Also if you have a laser printer, do they work with it?  I've found in the past the some card stalk doesn't agree with my laser printer... but I may consider a new printer if these labels are as good as they apear!


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 12, 2009)

My printer has issues 'feeding' properly, so anything heavier than regular paper gets the spacing screwed up about 50 percent of the time.  I solved the frustration by purchasing full-sheet labels and punching/cutting them to size with a straight edge or a scrapbook punch.  It takes a bit longer, but not having to throw away labels with messed up spacing is wonderful... it works for soap bands, too, just use regular heavyweight paper.


----------

